# Hello From Newquay in Cornwall



## Cornishman

Hi all my names Nige, i'm new here, i am a feeder breeder , but also raise them for pets ...
the reason i breed them is I dont like the look of the frozen ones in the shops, mine get a much better life even if it is very short sometimes...
Now that that is over and done with ( thank heavens) 
I also breed my better types of mice for petshops and also sell them privately for pets.
Currently I am breeding satins, Bald, banded, and himalayans purely for this purpose.
I usually have surplus , so if anyone local to me would like to swap any blood , please get in contact.
I have kept mice on and off for over 30 years now so am pretty hardcore , though have never gone into the show side of things , they have always been purely as pets ....
i also have a few Gerbils, multi mammate rats / or mice as some call them and several Rats , again all these are used for the purposes above either feeding or as pets ..
Hopefully i wont get too much hate mail :| 
Cheers for reading ... Nige


----------



## XxFaexX

Welcome Nige...

Please do let us know if you get any hate mail as this forum welcomes ALL types of breeders and pet owners...

Would love to see some pics of your mice!

Fae


----------



## Cornishman

XxFaexX said:


> Welcome Nige...
> 
> Please do let us know if you get any hate mail as this forum welcomes ALL types of breeders and pet owners...
> 
> Would love to see some pics of your mice!
> 
> Fae


Thank You Fae, I will do my best to get some up as soon as I can 
Nige


----------



## XxFaexX

look forwards to seeing them


----------



## DomLangowski

Hi Nigel, welcome to our forum


----------



## Vivian

welcome here :mrgreen:


----------



## ian

Hello, 
I used to live down in Plymouth and failed to find any local breeders and it was an absolute pain trying to get to any of the shows, so I can understand why you have never gone down that route. 
Welcome to the forum,
Ian


----------



## Peteyandthegang

:welcome1 Everyone is welcome here, thats the beauty of it!
Looking forward to seeing your mice


----------



## Cornishman

Thanks Everyone for the warm welcome , I must do a photo shoot for the mice , will see what happens , ill post any pictures that are reasonable.
maybe can get an idea of thier exact colouring too that way ... ....
Nigel


----------



## Angelmouse

Hey welcome!
We like everyone so NO hate mail will come your way  
Pics are a must and hopefully we can help you with colours


----------



## sommy

Hello!

Me and my family stay in cornwall for two weeks every single year in august (im 13 so i've gone 13 times  ).
We stay at ST.Leonards riding stables, 5 mins drive from launceston (spelling ??).


----------



## Cornishman

sommy said:


> Hello!
> 
> Me and my family stay in cornwall for two weeks every single year in august (im 13 so i've gone 13 times  ).
> We stay at ST.Leonards riding stables, 5 mins drive from launceston (spelling ??).


Not too far from me , about 40 miles i think , never really go to Launceston myself , a bit out of the way , and furthur up the coast , but still , must be a nice place if you've been 13 times......


----------



## sommy

Very!! 
My grandad used to live there so we went everyyear but wehn he died (  ) we carried on going! My parents have been going like, FOREVER!!


----------



## Velvet_Meece

Hello Mr Nige 

Thank you for showing me this site!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Cornishman

Velvet_Meece said:


> Hello Mr Nige
> 
> Thank you for showing me this site!! :mrgreen:


Hello miss Sarah, im very glad i found it myself , so why not share with others who are interested ...


----------



## sasandcol

Welcome, Welcome, Welcome!


----------

